

Airing: A maskless, hoseless, cordless micro-CPAP device - dionidium
http://www.fundairing.com/#first-ever-micro-cpap

======
Splendor
I'm incredulous that this tiny device could possibly deliver on its claims and
I don't see enough detail on the site to sway me otherwise.

